# Rainbows and Swordfights



## Zora of Termina

STILL HAVING TOO MUCH FUN WITH THE CAPSLOCK!

So anyway, you know the drill. I take requests but will turn them down if I can't do them, crits are welcome as long as they ain't too harsh, and I may also use said thread to portray my mood if something's particularly awesome and I happen to feel like updating. That is, if I ain't posted a Laughing Cupoard or CC thread about it.

This thread contains the following:
Axe-murderers
Big-ass swords
Dragons
Mpreg
Irritated men in fairy costumes
Romance
Pokemon Trainers
Drunk people
And may or may not contain traces of Caramelldansen. Dannichu influenced me into this I swear.

I also do banners somewhat, like these:
1
2 (huuuuge, will try to size down)
3
(yes I know they're different sizes I'm still getting used to Photoshop and image sizing ><)

Feel free to request one, using the form below:

*Character:* (must be an image,  feel free to say whether or not you want me to go over it in PS so it'll look more finished. I will also put in more than one if you want)
*Background:* 
*Text:*


...Enjoy.


----------



## RavenMarkku

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

"Cupoard"
Mwahahahaha.
Aaaaanyways. 
I love your art and all that yes you know.
But the one that stands out is the caramelldansen.
Oh, yes, traces will appear.
*throws smoke ball and runs off*


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

Aww, I lovelovelove the Caramelldansen one! It looks _wonderful_~

I also still think that dragon one is the best thing ever.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

CARAMELLDANSEN~~

I swear I have an unhealthy fascination with those things and that song. But it's wonderful not only because it's the Caramelldansen, but because your shading on it is lovely. I knew shading a bit would make your stuff look all that much better. :3


----------



## FMC_x_ANS

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

x3 I like your dragon one.


----------



## Elfin

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

The sword one.....
Link: *Shudders*
He's never quite recovered from that.. moving on, have you ever tried drawing Midna? =D I'm *obsessed* about her. To the point of _insanity._ o.O


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

Mmm, no I haven't. But I shall certainly try. Once my parents finally install the scanner on our new computer upstairs like I been nagging them to do for the past week and a half. If not for that there woulda been an update by now. Plus I need colored pencils. :/

But I'll try. ^^


----------



## Flareth

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

Why don't you just hook it up yourself? Or install it? So, what kind of stuff did you draw?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

Well. You'll just have to wait and see, my dear Flareth. Because I got the colored pencils and I intend on badgering Mom into finding the disk for the scanner so I can install it and get the new stuff up.

So I'm just gonna spam-update with some older stuff:
Such as girls with weapons

This one that I have no caption for

A bridal gown

Glompage

Aaaand some flying.

You've probably seen this stuff before, but I need SOMETHING to update with in my downtime.

But coming up:
-Drawing of Midna for Eevee
-GAY PEOPLE ONOZ (not really onoz but still it IS gay people)
-Moar big-ass swords
-Proof that Zora's been reading too much manga

Stay tuned!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

noooo 99% of mangas suck.
yesss gays are cool.

house/wilson? :D?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

*revives*

OK, haven't gotten the requests done yet, or the gays (Trust me, it's coming fast ;D). BUT! I got my scanner up and got chalk pastel pencils from work so :D

So new STUUUUFF~:
This I have no caption for

Blooooooody muurrrrrrdeeerrrrr... >3

Rawr [UNFINISHED]

Big-ass sword again

Sheila of the RSP

Different sword but it's still huge >3

And to top it off some demon girls.


Strangy, your House/Wilson request is *accepted.*


----------



## Flareth

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

Cool work Zora...


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

The chalk pastel pictures look really great; I can't use pastels at _all._ The blood on the first one looks especially good. 

My favourite one here is the Demon Girls one, because the poses are all great, and wings are impressive and the details, like the horns, are really nice. 
That said, I like the background of the sword one very much. You should definetly thingk about giving more of your pictures backgrounds :3


----------



## nyuu

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

CARAMELLDANSEN~~
zorastuffs are okay, several are good. You have some recurring characters! who are they?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*



NWT said:


> CARAMELLDANSEN~~
> zorastuffs are okay, several are good. You have some recurring characters! who are they?


Well the three you really need to know are:
The redhead, who shares a name with me.
The guy with wings, Rhythm
And the black-haired girl in the tanktop, Opal. The axe-murderer, basically, but she isn't really an axe-murderer. These are just the three that'll more than likely appear most often, so if you want to know all of the ones I draw, you should PM me so we don't end up making this a really really long post.




> The chalk pastel pictures look really great; I can't use pastels at _all._ The blood on the first one looks especially good.
> 
> My favourite one here is the Demon Girls one, because the poses are all great, and wings are impressive and the details, like the horns, are really nice.
> That said, I like the background of the sword one very much. You should definetly thingk about giving more of your pictures backgrounds :3


God the poses were so hard to get right so I'm glad you like it. :D
Pastels are fun though, and they blend easier than colored pencils.
Actually, Danni, I HAVE been thinking about giving more of them backgrounds.

*runs off to continue work on Strangy's request*


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*

IT LIIIIIIIIIIIVES

Demon Ninetales thing. Some of you might know her as Sheila of the RSP. Not meant to look that humanoid and I screwed up on the sky ><

Much rawr. It has finally been colored.

Welp. This... really isn't that good, if you ask me. It was a request over PM from Flareth.

Now for Strangy's request, I'm trying to do it in a bit of a more realistic style (my own is too much of a risk to take) but I can't seem to get them to look like them very much. It's progressing along slowly though - That's why it took me so long to update.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: ART THREAD: THE REMIX*



Zora of Termina said:


> Now for Strangy's request, I'm trying to do it in a bit of a more realistic style (my own is too much of a risk to take) but I can't seem to get them to look like them very much. It's progressing along slowly though - That's why it took me so long to update.


\:D/ excited plz


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

I like your dragon, Pokemon Trainer, and irritated man in a fairy costume.

And the thread title.



			
				SpongeBob said:
			
		

> Patrick: "So! Where's your liscense?"
> SpongeBob: "I don't have it Patrick."
> Patrick: "Why? Are they gonna send it to you in the mail?"
> SpongeBob: "No Patrick. I didn't get a liscense. I guess fifty-eight wasn't my lucky number after all."
> Patrick: "No way! Fifty-eight is, like, the luckiest number ever!"


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

shadow_lugia: Yes. That episode happened to be on in the next room and I needed a new title.

Strangy: Still only about halfway finished with it. It's a bit hard trying to find good reference on how to draw humans realistically on the internet and not being able to print it makes it even worse. ><
It's getting there though.


So new stuff if you didn't see it on my dA already:
Welp. I don't think she expected that. :I

Remember when I said this thread would contain traces of Caramelldansen? Well HERE IT IS 8]

AND HERE IT IS AGAIN GOOD LORD I'M ON A ROLL

All works this time are on my dA because Imageshack is being a poo today. >>


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Caramelldansens make me so happy :DDD

I still envy your pastel skills; the Ninetales looks especially good~


----------



## alfanzo

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

I like the insane ax murder one! 
Now I must say you disappointed me with "Irritated Men in Fairy Costumes." No, it's perfectly awesome, but I'm sad because I thought I was going to see Tingle! Yay for Tingle!
Ahem, anyways, I really adore how good you are with colored pencils (I'm assuming you used colored pencils).


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*



> Caramelldansens make me so happy :DDD
> 
> I still envy your pastel skills; the Ninetales looks especially good~


Oh thank you, and if you feel that way about the pastel thing you're gonna love what's coming up.



> I like the insane ax murder one!
> Now I must say you disappointed me with "Irritated Men in Fairy Costumes." No, it's perfectly awesome, but I'm sad because I thought I was going to see Tingle! Yay for Tingle!
> Ahem, anyways, I really adore how good you are with colored pencils (I'm assuming you used colored pencils).


xDDD Tingle. He was freaky. I MUST try that sometime.
Yeah, for the most part I use colored pencils. :P



Moar stuff uploaded to dA, this time just because I'm lazy.

Just a note - she's going DOWN the toilet.

The Beast Versus The Demon. If you don't know the story behind it there's an explanation inside.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

xDDDD....the toilet. And then Jax somehow falls down it and thinks that her dead fish (Which died because she got it drunk.) ate her. xDDDD

I love your arts. Need more caramelldansen plox


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Toilet~ Oh Zora, you and that crazy toilet~ XDXD I wonder how Steven Spielburg would animate that scene... hmm....

Atnura~ Sheila~ That fight was so epic, explosive! Oh tahahaha, it was fun. :D Like I've said countless times before, 'tis awesomenocity.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

*revives*

Right, so almost forgot this existed, and I've been sorta busy. Was gonna update earlier today but I had to leave before I could to go to a birthday party. My birthday party to be precise. And I got a bunch of awesome stuff too. For example:

-From my teacher I got a few books, one of which was Wicked, which I've wanted to read for a while.
-$60 from my grandma, aunt and uncle.
-A leather-bound sketchbook from the pastor of our church and his wife, along with colored pencils and sketch pencils.
-A big ol' drawing pad from a friend.
-A comforter from my other aunt.

So yeah this was a good year. :I

But so his update isn't wasted:
Fiiiight

My birthday present to myself

And this.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Yeah I love you too guys

Stuff:
>:D

Aand a request from someone

Flareth and Markku would know <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

O_O

Berserk Zora scares me. ;;Hides in hidey hole;; She's a lot... scarier looking than I imagined. I mean, not even Insane Arylett matches that! Wow~ (She looks like pure awesomenocity~ >DD Very well done~)

You should totally draw Demon and Beast getting married, by the way. X3 Raaaaainbow wedding~!


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Berserk Zora is awesome. She reminds me of Evil!Ketsu and Meiun in her extra-insane moments. The Slasher Smile is what ties it together. It's lovely~


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Rhythm looks hot in a tux. xD


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> O_O
> 
> Berserk Zora scares me. ;;Hides in hidey hole;; She's a lot... scarier looking than I imagined. I mean, not even Insane Arylett matches that! Wow~ (She looks like pure awesomenocity~ >DD Very well done~)


yay i scared someone :D

But all seriousness, that's what I was going for. She's supposed to look scary so.
That is SO my costume for Halloween this year. >]



> You should totally draw Demon and Beast getting married, by the way. X3 Raaaaainbow wedding~!


If you tell me what Beast looks like I think that'll be plausible. xD



> Berserk Zora is awesome. She reminds me of Evil!Ketsu and Meiun in her extra-insane moments. The Slasher Smile is what ties it together. It's lovely~


Yes, yes, Slasher Smile sounds about right.
Have I mentioned how fun it is to draw her like that?



> Rhythm looks hot in a tux. xD


Yes he does. :D

Aaanywho. I was gonna have another drawing here, but Mom's being a scanner Nazi and not letting me use it right now so that'll have to wait. 

Killing spreeeeeeeee >]

And the Obsessive Scribblers. :DDD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Beast looks like... a very hairy man. X3 That's really all, you can go crazy with the details. X3 

That would be an AWESOME Halloween costume. You'd totally scare everyone out of their boots~

Wheee, Obsessive Scribblers~ 8D ;;Still laughing about Spoonie being a spoon;; And Dannichu's dannishoes~ And me! I'm there! And I look like Arylettawesomenocity with my hell-hair, oh yes.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

I've never really got round to reading your art thread, so curse me... actually, you better not. I'm still laughing at the obsessive scribblers drawing. Spoon, Salamander and Dannishoe mainly.

Bezerk Zora scares me and Danni looks evil. I'm scared...


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Beast looks like... a very hairy man. X3 That's really all, you can go crazy with the details. X3
> 
> That would be an AWESOME Halloween costume. You'd totally scare everyone out of their boots~
> 
> Wheee, Obsessive Scribblers~ 8D ;;Still laughing about Spoonie being a spoon;; And Dannichu's dannishoes~ And me! I'm there! And I look like Arylettawesomenocity with my hell-hair, oh yes.


 Right, one gay wedding, on the way!
And I probably will. ;]



> I've never really got round to reading your art thread, so curse me... actually, you better not. I'm still laughing at the obsessive scribblers drawing. Spoon, Salamander and Dannishoe mainly.
> 
> Bezerk Zora scares me and Danni looks evil. I'm scared...


Dannishoe was my favorite. x3

And you better be scared. Because:
First we have... um... o.o

And then , to divert from the weirdness of the last one, we have a bit of romance. :3


----------



## ---

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Well, you really are good with coming up with original names xD


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Yes Zora...definitely um. O_O

You are such a good artist. I am never gonna get that good.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Why thank you Flareth.


So anyway stuff:
The soupcan is _fascinating._

LLAMA!

This is what happens when you give ants military grade weaponry.

Enjoy~


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

I CAN HAS CAN?
Oh, I love it X3 And way the hands are gripping the table is really good, too~

I approve so much of the rainbow boots in the above picture. They're amaaaaazing <3

Eee, that llama is amazing. Its expression is brilliant X3 And the girl's gold bands and costume in general are really cool. 

Angry ants are angry. I love the guy's expression, it's so "Oh hell, what have I done?". I love the little anthill, too~


----------



## Elfin

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

The picture of the llama made me laugh w-a-a-a-a-y more than it should have. xD


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

The llama looks fluffy. Shall we be expecting more arts?


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

*revives*



> I CAN HAS CAN?
> Oh, I love it X3 And way the hands are gripping the table is really good, too~
> 
> I approve so much of the rainbow boots in the above picture. They're amaaaaazing <3
> 
> Eee, that llama is amazing. Its expression is brilliant X3 And the girl's gold bands and costume in general are really cool.
> 
> Angry ants are angry. I love the guy's expression, it's so "Oh hell, what have I done?". I love the little anthill, too~


See, this is why I have friends like jiL. I don't know anyone else who would be willing to steal the "M" off a church sign so it read "Join us for ass all summer long".



> The picture of the llama made me laugh w-a-a-a-a-y more than it should have. xD


Yes. Llamas rock. :P



> The llama looks fluffy. Shall we be expecting more arts?


Yes you shall. Right now.

Believe me. I don't know what it means either.

This actually happened with some people in my class. >>

Yes, he is trying to fight the cake. I WONDER WHO WILL WIN :B


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

Can you do a picture of my roleplay character Blade? Here's the details:
green and brown eyes, black hair, a white T-shirt, back jeans, white sneakers, black wristbands and a black sword.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*

*necromancy*

AAAA WHY DO I KEEP LETTING THIS DIEEEE ><

ChaosTres, if you still want the character drawing I'll do it.

But in the meantime, here's everything I've done since last update.
Thread needed moar of this.

Very late group pic :D

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring, bananaphone~

Don't ask. >>

Obligatory parallel to the above

You'd have to read the artist's comments on this on my dA to get why I did this. >>

And coming soon:

-Pooping toy bunnies
-Something involving turkey
-Chocolate.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Okay, I can't wait for that turkey. xDDDDDD

I'm gonna send you a request by PM.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Eeee, I still love the group picture~

Haha, the red exclamation mark in the bannanaphone pic makes me think it's making the Codec noise from Metal Gear Solid XD I make strange connections.
The hair in that one is lovely~

Yaaaaay for genderbending~ And lol@the girl/guy who will need to pee soon XD
The expressions in all of these are priceless XDD

And _awww_ that last one is sweet <3


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*



> Okay, I can't wait for that turkey. xDDDDDD
> 
> I'm gonna send you a request by PM.


Request recieved, and will be done shortly.



> Eeee, I still love the group picture~


I do too. :P


> Haha, the red exclamation mark in the bannanaphone pic makes me think it's making the Codec noise from Metal Gear Solid XD I make strange connections.
> The hair in that one is lovely~


Er.
Codec noise? I've never played MGS so... >>
But the hair is awesome.



> Yaaaaay for genderbending~ And lol@the girl/guy who will need to pee soon XD
> The expressions in all of these are priceless XDD


Those were incredibly fun to do. x3



> And _awww_ that last one is sweet <3


I know :3

AAANYWAY:
This actually happened.

CHOCOLATE RAYNE 

I am SO going to Hell for this. ._.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

As mentioned in the OS thread... that turkey is creepy beyond words. In equal measures of "it's awesome!" and "get it away from me O.o".

The chocolate Rayne picture is fantastic, especially the "om nom nom" face X3

Hehe, the rabbit one is very amusing; the "what the hell?" faces are great and the background's nicely coloured.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

*Ceases lurking*

Oh dear, I was off giggling at both the turkey (although... obligatory wtf XD) and the gender-swap ones. Especially the person on the far left on the "boys" one. *Snicker*... I'm immature, yup. X3 I like the way her trousers are coloured, too - you seem pretty good at mixing colours together. Like in the group one, Danni's scarf is all blended as it goes from one colour to another. Same with the Spaekletowel.

On that note, the group picture is awesome~ Personally I think PichuK looks less amused than Kratos, but there you go. Salamander looks almost demonic with the biting cat expression, and I find Spoon the spoon way too funny. X3 Crazy Linoone looks cool, though - I find Linoone(s?) really hard to draw myself.

Oh! That chocolate Rayne (whoever she may be) reminds me of that advert on TV... uh, here. The "Oh, _dear_." expression on the purple-haired one (again I know no names D:) is great.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Hurr. Kinova said I look cool. 

Ahem. Yes. Group pic is epic win. So is gender-bent comments. 

And the turkey. Oh the turkey.... No words. 

:D


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*



> As mentioned in the OS thread... that turkey is creepy beyond words. In equal measures of "it's awesome!" and "get it away from me O.o".





> And the turkey. Oh the turkey.... No words.





> Oh dear, I was off giggling at both the turkey (although... obligatory wtf XD)


Everyone loves the turkey. x3



> Oh! That chocolate Rayne (whoever she may be) reminds me of that advert on TV... uh, here. The "Oh, _dear_." expression on the purple-haired one (again I know no names D:) is great.


Rayne IS the purple-haired one, dearie. ;]



> Oh dear, I was off giggling at both the turkey (although... obligatory wtf XD) and the gender-swap ones. Especially the person on the far left on the "boys" one. *Snicker*... I'm immature, yup. X3 I like the way her trousers are coloured, too - you seem pretty good at mixing colours together. Like in the group one, Danni's scarf is all blended as it goes from one colour to another. Same with the Spaekletowel.


Color-blending and genderbending r fun. :]



> On that note, the group picture is awesome~ Personally I think PichuK looks less amused than Kratos, but there you go. Salamander looks almost demonic with the biting cat expression, and I find Spoon the spoon way too funny. X3 Crazy Linoone looks cool, though - I find Linoone(s?) really hard to draw myself.


They are if you don't have a ref. ><
And I didn't, so I'm personally amazed that someone thinks it came out well.
Spoon!Spoon x3

Yes, well. Stuff:
Maybe it's a little too early to know if this is gonna work~! All I know is you sure lookin', good in my shirt~!

This is exactly what you think it is.

Things you should expect:
-Christmas themed things
-Sasquatch


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Fifty-Eight: Luckiest Number Ever*



Zora of Termina said:


> ChaosTres, if you still want the character drawing I'll do it.


Okay, I'd still like it.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Hehe, those ostriches are really great; the necks and heads look especially good. Also: _why_?

And aww, the first one is cute. The expressions are adorable and (this is random) the sofa looks really great. His nose looks a little oddly-placed, though. 
The picture above thier heads is brilliant XD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

The first picture refused to load for me. I will comment on it later. *thumps Internet*

Ostrich. Yes. I see. It's exactly what I think it is. 
I love the feet, by the way. I can't draw bird feet without screwing up somehow.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Those ostrichs are amazing. I love their floofy tails.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*



MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Those ostrichs are amazing. I love their floofy tails.


 The TAILS. I had SO much trouble with the tails when I was sketching that ><


> Hehe, those ostriches are really great; the necks and heads look especially good. Also: _why_?


Because I said so. :I


> And aww, the first one is cute. The expressions are adorable and (this is random) the sofa looks really great. His nose looks a little oddly-placed, though.
> The picture above thier heads is brilliant XD


...Why the picture?


> The first picture refused to load for me. I will comment on it later. *thumps Internet*
> 
> Ostrich. Yes. I see. It's exactly what I think it is.
> I love the feet, by the way. I can't draw bird feet without screwing up somehow.


Yes it is.

Now then, I may be grounded but Dad's an idiot so I can still scan stuff and put it up :D

This is based on a song.

First holiday piiic~ <3

FIRST DAY OF DRAW-A-THON


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Heh, Zora's art is awesome. I find it really hard to draw backgrounds along with my art, so I have to say well done for making it look so good.

MAY ALL US NADECERS BE BLESSED WITH RAINBOWS!


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*



Kai said:


> Heh, Zora's art is awesome. I find it really hard to draw backgrounds along with my art, so I have to say well done for making it look so good.
> 
> MAY ALL US NADECERS BE BLESSED WITH RAINBOWS!


Erk, it's hard to keep patience with backgrounds. ><

rrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnboooooooowwwwwwwww~ <3

So:
Day two: The beginningses of a fight scene

Day three: Continuation of fight scene

Day four: Dragon with a wonky arm that was a mistake I swear ><


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

love you too guys

Drawing for the eighth - WARNING: Contains themes of suicide

Drawing for the ninth 

Drawing for the tenth - No I really don't have any idea what's going on here

Drawing for the eleventh - SHE CAN FLY


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

They're all . . . good.


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Heh....they're cute. :D


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

draw a gay dragon...


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

... Maybe.

But in the meantime, I've got a ton of works I haven't put in here yet.

Daily pictures:
12th
13th
14th
15th
16th
17th
18th
19th
20th
21st
22nd

Others will come when I finish and scan them...
BUT! Check it:











Digital works! You'll probably start seeing more of these, and probably banners as soon as I figure out how :D


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Oh~! Thats the way it is~!*

Funfunfun~

The angel is nice. I loves the wings.

Ooh scary like dark thing! Cool :)


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

HAY GUYS, GUESS WHAT

I FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE BANNERS!

1
2
3
(yes I know they're different sizes I'm still getting used to Photoshop's image sizing thingy ><)

Feel free to request one, using the form below:

*Character:* (must be an image,  feel free to say whether or not you want me to go over it in PS so it'll look more finished. I will also put in more than one if you want)
*Background:* 
*Text:*


----------



## Flareth

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

Character: http://www.court-records.net/arts/080530gemaga06_gssnap02.jpg Diego and Mia....do you draw the pictures on the banner...if you do, I want to see them hugging. If not, it's okay.
Background: http://www.court-records.net/places/DS/courtroomHall.png If you can make it bigger...
Text: 
What hurts the most
Was being so close
And having so much to say
And watching you walk away (You can leave out some words if it's too long)


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

haaaaay i know that song :D

I can try that, yeah.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

Yeah thanks for all the comments. ><
Couldn't get the banner done, sorry Flareth. :[

But I do have some stuff to put up.
IMAAAAAGINATIOOONNNN

What that turned into

I swear, Flareth made me do this. >>

And something I made just a few minutes ago by messing with some brushes I downloaded last week


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

Gonna post here because I feel like it. 



Zora of Termina said:


> But I do have some stuff to put up.
> IMAAAAAGINATIOOONNNN


:D I like the rainbow. And the box. It's a nice box. I like the expression, how you're all :D and stuff.  


> What that turned into


Purttyful colors... I really like how the colors are rich and nice, and the shading's pretty good, too. I think you should make the rainbow brighter though, mainly because rainbows are awesome and deserve more attention. But I like how the rainbow sorta fades onto your hands, so your hands are sorta rainbow-ey and stuff. Linoone can't explain stuff properly ugh. 


> I swear, Flareth made me do this. >>


Wait whut? Although I have no idea what's going on, Zora's OC's are dressing up as Phoenix Wright characters, so yay. 


> And something I made just a few minutes ago by messing with some brushes I downloaded last week


Whoa. This is pretty... I like the faded feeling of the, uh, large round white object in the back, and how the light reflects off the, uh, liquid thing. The colors of the liquid thing is really nice, and it makes it have a liquid-ey feel. 

Linoone thinks she needs a bigger vocabulary.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

I believe the last one is like, the liquid is water, the white thing is the moon, and the background is a night sky!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

The moon one would look a lot better if you hadn't used the Plastic Wrap effect.
protip: photoshop effects are a bad idea 99% of the time.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Chicks Dig It*



> I believe the last one is like, the liquid is water, the white thing is the moon, and the background is a night sky!


Correct. :]



> The moon one would look a lot better if you hadn't used the Plastic Wrap effect.
> protip: photoshop effects are a bad idea 99% of the time.


Protip noted. :v

Also:
Happy Valentine's Day.
Now go celebrate with your special someone, or if you're like Dannichu, throw things at the happy couples. :P
hay don't blame me she's the one who agreed with the icon :v


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Chicks Dig It*

...Jesus.

I ain't updated this since Valentine's?
I should fix that.

Look a fight :D

Superfaaaag

First page of a comic featuring the OS

Yes that's all I've done in the last month and a half. Pathetic, ain't it?


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaah I haven't posted here in ages and feel terrible about it ><

But!

Woah, your digital skillz are... skillful. I'm very impressed o.o The lineart and bright colouring in your pictures looks really, really great, especially in the Valentine's day (I _did _have fun throwing stuff, by the way :3) and the Imagination!! one. And Godot and Mia dancing on the little heart in the BG is _beyond _adorable.

Hehe, I also like the PW comic-y one and decree that you should draw more PW stuff :D

The fight sequence one is epically cool (omg you should totally do a Battle-Royale-type picture with all the OSers in because that would be _beyond _awesome O.O), and I especially love the swirlies in Arylett's hair and the poses.

The colours in the Superfag one are great, and I can't help but think it'd look even better if you coloured this one digitally so it'd look even brighter. Looks cool as it is, though :)


----------



## Zora of Termina

> Aaaaah I haven't posted here in ages and feel terrible about it ><
> 
> But!
> 
> Woah, your digital skillz are... skillful. I'm very impressed o.o The lineart and bright colouring in your pictures looks really, really great, especially in the Valentine's day (I _did _have fun throwing stuff, by the way :3) and the Imagination!! one. And Godot and Mia dancing on the little heart in the BG is _beyond _adorable.


Well they _are_ my OTP. :]



> Hehe, I also like the PW comic-y one and decree that you should draw more PW stuff :D


Trust me, more will come. ;D



> The fight sequence one is epically cool (omg you should totally do a Battle-Royale-type picture with all the OSers in because that would be _beyond _awesome O.O), and I especially love the swirlies in Arylett's hair and the poses.


*salutes* Can do.



> The colours in the Superfag one are great, and I can't help but think it'd look even better if you coloured this one digitally so it'd look even brighter. Looks cool as it is, though :)


This too.


Aaaanyway:
I BLAME DANNICHU FOR THIS

This... I don't really know.

Rejection Series #1: Candygram 

Rejection Series #2: Sparklepires

BEHOLD, THE POWER OF DRUGS OXICLEAN


----------



## Kinova

I approve largely of the explosion of rainbowism in this thread. <3

Okay the large digital Ninetailish thing with the giant claws at the top of this page has a really cool design; I like the luminous effect the red has on the black and the claws are... pretty scary. o.o Then the similar creature-thingy in your last post shows a big improvement on your digital work, while keeping the creepiness. XD

Eheh... the Sparklepires one got a giggle from me.

AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT OXICLEAN IS BUT I LIKE IT'S MUSHROOMS~ Especially the one you're standing on. XD


----------



## Zora of Termina

> I approve largely of the explosion of rainbowism in this thread. <3


And there is more to come. :v

But my update:
This (remake of this)

Another remake (this time of this)

The original Big-Ass Sword returns (original picture here)

Then we have the original of a hand-made design that I put on the back of my vest

This, which is part of my current background (found here)

A hand thingy

Sum crosshatching (yes I know it's hard to see shut up)

OS-ers and Rainbows

And what would this thread be without rainbowgasms involving yours truly? (dA ID)


----------



## Ivy Newton

OMG I LOVE THE VEST THINGY SO MUCH~


----------



## MidnightAgony

THIS. IS. PURE. AWESUM. Wow. Amazing as always. I like the dA ID the most. Badassery always beats faggotry, just so ya know.


----------



## Zora of Termina

LOOK NEW STUFF

Yet another angel, I think I did better on this one.

This is based on a song.

I did this for my mom on Mother's Day. She's got a thing for flowers, see.

*facepalm*

ACID TRIP

My final drawing project at tech

And a little something-something I did in colored pencil.


----------



## Frosty~

Zora of Termina said:


> And a little something-something I did in colored pencil.


This is really nice :3
Although I can't help but think there's something odd about the mouth :/


----------



## Zuu

Zora of Termina said:


> ACID TRIP


I approve so much.

<3


----------



## mehwmew

caramelldansen 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (that means excited-happy noise) 

:]


----------



## Zora of Termina

I'm... not sure if that borders on spam or what, but I WAS GOING TO UPDATE THIS ANYWAY SO :I

Sunset

Yeeeaaaah. >>;;

Demon; both in human and non-human form

Yay for pseudo-injokes...?


----------



## Zora of Termina

...I need to update this damn thing more often.

Because abusing markers is oh-so-fun. :3

Pirates, ninjas and nuns, oh my!

What I would do if I were that one character from Twilight (full of wise-ass Twi-hate goodness!)

It's... exactly what it looks like. :v

fgsfds

And now, Vital Information For Your Everyday Life 

I rather like how this came out.


----------

